

Persuasion technique: Low-Ball - revengervn
http://5mins.wordpress.com/2009/06/03/persuasion-technique-low-ball/

======
justinmares
Time and time again I come across studies that show social accountability and
image is one of, if not THE most powerful factor in behavioral change.

The Milgram experiment, smoking room, etc. demonstrate we are easily motivated
by peer pressure. I think there is a lot of opportunity in creating a company
that uses social networks to drive behavioral change. I am sure they exist,
but I haven't heard of any yet.

